# Aulonocara sp. "Chitande Type North" Nkhata Bay



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

Interested in these if anyone who has bred these before could divulge any information outside the realm of it's profile on this site would be greatly appreciated. Difficulty in finding wild caught groups for breeding, diet, etc.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It's difficult to find wild caught groups. Even F1 can be tough to come by but they do come up every now and then. Nothing special for the diet; any high quality food will suffice. The temperament is comparable to the Aulonocara kandeense. The males are not as vibrant (as in the profile picture) unless females are present.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

so that color doesn't stay after a certain point? I've seen Aulonocara Kandeense get really dark grey when females are near, but i've heard that after a certain amount of time their, kandeense males, color doesn't return to that lighter silver / grey they have went they are sub-dominant. Would it be the same with Type North? By the way, i'm planning on my tank going species only with about 1m:5f and approximately 30 fish. so 5 males and 25 females should get some nice yellow heads out and about, no?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

i have my type norths in a 55 with a group of copadichromis virginalis gold that are growing out and havent spawned yet.. the chitande type norths are prolific spawners.. i had a group from daves rare fish and they colored up and started breeding very small male 1.5" female 1.25" they are colored up often and i constantly have females holding.. i have 2 males that color up but im pretty sure i have other males that just arent colored up.. i thought i had alot of females but i think a few are sub males... the dom males tolerate each other and dont really fight.. both breed.. they each stake out an area on opposite sides of the tank and both spawn.. they are in my opinion one of the prettiest peacocks and def one of my favorites, they get very purple on the sides.... and with any chitande type.. (i also have ethelwynnaes and chitande type masinjes) they dont do well in male tanks or without females....heres a few pics of mine


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

4RSo said:


> By the way, i'm planning on my tank going species only with about 1m:5f and approximately 30 fish. so 5 males and 25 females should get some nice yellow heads out and about, no?


Since you are doing a large breeding group, you can cut the ratios down to 1m:4f. More importantly though, how large of a tank do you plan on keeping?



4RSo said:


> so that color doesn't stay after a certain point? I've seen Aulonocara Kandeense get really dark grey when females are near, but i've heard that after a certain amount of time their, kandeense males, color doesn't return to that lighter silver / grey they have went they are sub-dominant. Would it be the same with Type North?


As pretty much stated, the Nkhata's only color up when females are present. Dominant males will retain their color whereas sub-dominant males will have more of a greyish tinge to them. In an all-male tank, it's unlikely any males will color up well due to the temperament of the fish.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

125 gallon (72" x 18" x 21")


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

very pretty type north mike, how old is he? It looks like he's getting some blue in the face, does this happen a lot or does the face mostly stay yellow?

and the tank is already cycled. I've posted threads about that before, and my water parameters are in check. Regardless, should I wait to ad that many fidsh, provided the tank is large enough, or should I still add "x" at a time despite the fact that new comers can be harassed?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

If you did the fishless cycle, you could add them at once. If you're adding juvies, 30 would be fine. Eventually you may want to shoot for a mature breeding group around 4-5m:15-18f or thereabouts.


----------

